
Cfml: the context-free music language - jamesbritt
http://eis-blog.ucsc.edu/2009/11/cfml-the-context-free-music-language/
======
bdcravens
First, this article is from 2009.

Second, while the description of the language seems correct, I wouldn't
position it as "CFML", something that's been used at a large level
commercially since 1995. (ColdFusion Markup Language) Granted, it's just a
series of letters, but I wouldn't call my product VB or SOAP.

